# RE: Graf Zeppelin model value



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

*RE: Graf Zeppelin model value*

Hello everyone.

A local surplus store has kits of the Graf Zeppelin made by HAWK MODELS on sale here, and I was wondering as to the value of the kit. It's a HUGE model, considering the box is about 3 feet long and comes with detailed interior and lights, plus batteries.

Anyone have info on the kit, value, etc., or would anyone have interest in one? Any info greatly appreciated!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!"  :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd pay up to ten bucks for one, sight unseen!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not an old kit. MSRP is about $100 but its is not a huge seller. I had one in my shop and traded it out for a bunch of smaller kits.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm, they are $40 bucks here. Might have to get one and sit on it for awhile.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My problem is, I'd like one for a steampunk kitbash idea I have, but the idea is nowhere near worth 100 bucks to me.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Is the store Big Lots by chance? Big Lots has had a lot of Lindberg (parent company of Hawk) kits


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

There's a local off-price type store in my area that had (might even be still has) them for around 24 bucks. I got one last year, haven't opened it yet but at that price I thought it was worth a shot. They also had the huge Lindberg PT !09 for like 29 bucks there as well.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I wish there was a place round here selling them for 25 bucks! The Graf Zeppelin is pretty neat and impressive in size. It's not a real accurate kit out of the box- the gondola needs work and lots of little details need be added. The old Hawk issue also had decals for the Los Angles zep- which had a very similar shape. I don't know if the new issue does. I'm giving serious thought as to transforming mine into the Zep- "The Spirit of Adventure" as seen in the Pixar movie, "UP".


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't recall the original Hawk kit having decals for the Los Angeles. But it did come with some little plastic P-26 planes. It was also a vacuuform kit. The current kit is essentially all new since it is injection molded. Sadly the new gondola (and other areas to a lesser degree) are much less accurate than the original kit.

Lindberg has listed the kit on their web site in a different box to be sold as the Los Angeles. http://www.lindberg-models.com/air_model70821.html

Unfortunately the Los Angeles and Graf Zeppelin are completely dissimilar. The Los Angeles (Ex German ZR-3) was 656 feet long while the Graf was 776 feet long. So right away the Lindberg kit will be wayyy too short. Plus the fins, engines etc are not the same. TO date the Lindberg Los Angeles has been on hold or postponed anyway.

Megatech makes/made some nice stick and tissue zep kits


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

The later version (Vacuum-form) kit did not have the P-26 planes, but did have the decals for the Los Angeles. The scale for the Graf was 1/265 while the Los Angeles was 1/200.
Lindberg was not overly concerned about the accuracy. I also have the Megatech kits- though as yet unbuilt.

Lindberg's future is uncertain- they seemed on the verge of a real comeback with the annoucement of the 1/72 Japanese Subs and a 1/200 version of the Battleship Arizona. However- the first 1/72 sub released was disasterously toy-like and inaccurate. An unforgivable thing for a kit costing more than 120.00 Orders were cancelled, kits returned, etc. and the press was overwhelmingly negative. If the Los Angeles sees the light of day it will be a surprise to me.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The original Macon and Los angeles kits were seperate from the Graff kit, and the re-issues will be again as well if released.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The AMT Akron/Macon kit is not the same as the Hawk Graf Zeppelin. Lindberg's purported Los Angeles kit will be the Graf Zeppelin with LA decals. THey can change the scale on the box to make it seem accurate but it is not/will not be. The Akron and Macon are not the same as the Los Angeles either (aside from being zeppelins)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

nm.....


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*RE: Graf Zeppelin model value*

The AMT Macon and Akron were about 16" long and nice for the scale. (I still have em'.- I think they are about 1/520 scale)) Revell Gemany makes a much smaller kit of the Hindenburg I & II. The Graf Zeppelin kit is enormous by comparison.


----------



## atropos907 (Apr 19, 2011)

Where are these stores exactly. Many stores will mail to you for the right price and at that price I think something may be workable.


----------



## atropos907 (Apr 19, 2011)

Nevermind
you can now get them off of amazon for 25 dollars plus 7 shipping!
http://www.amazon.com/Lindberg-70816-Graf-Zeppelin/dp/B000MQ7640


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Exactly where can you get this on Amazon for this price? I click the link and it's 54.00


----------



## atropos907 (Apr 19, 2011)

Interesting. I just verified, yup the price has gone up.
But I have a confirmation email from amazon last night 
Shipping estimate for these items: April 20, 2011 - April 21, 2011
1 "Lindberg Graf Zeppelin"
J. Lloyd International; Toy; $25.00

I hope they dont cancel the order to cover up their apparent screwup. 

Sorry for the, now rendered, misinformation.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

A friend told me a local salvage store (Dirt Cheap) had a whole table of Lindberg kits including the Graf at 60% off- so down I went. I was really "PO'd" when the original price they where taking the discount off of was 125.00! I called the manager who told me that everything was priced already when it came in- so I emailed the company. As a model dealer I KNOW the MSRP is 89.95. NO ONE was selling them for 125.00. Of course, there has been no response, but this practice of jacking up the price astronomically before discounting ought to be illegal.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

nautilusnut said:


> A friend told me a local salvage store (Dirt Cheap) had a whole table of Lindberg kits including the Graf at 60% off- so down I went. I was really "PO'd" when the original price they where taking the discount off of was 125.00! I called the manager who told me that everything was priced already when it came in- so I emailed the company. As a model dealer I KNOW the MSRP is 89.95. NO ONE was selling them for 125.00. Of course, there has been no response, but this practice of jacking up the price astronomically before discounting ought to be illegal.


Liquidation companies are really good at that scheme.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

scorpitat,
i don't know if you have thought of this...i wanted to do much the same as you with a steampunk themed floater...
i was cruisin the net and found some free downloads of, get this, "papercraft"
zeppelins, and if my memory is true, one of them is the graf...and since they are printable they can be scaled to however large or small you wish them to be.
you can use heavy card stock and "paint" it with glass resin to sturdy it up or just use the papercraft layout as a guide to shape everything from sheet styrene...it was just a thought if cash is an issue...i know it always is for me.
cheers,
carl


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Paper "Graf Zeppelin"*

http://www.currell.net/models/mod_free.htm has a 1/700 scale paper "Graf Zeppelin for free download as well as the R-100, R-101, "Giant" Dirigible, and a Trans Atlantic passenger airship. I am currently redoing my paper airships because the original builds were damaged when I moved from AZ.

AZbuilder
John Davis

Let Your Imagination Soar


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Some people have all the luck; the Big Lots in my neck of the woods never gets kits. I wanted to throttle the guy who got the big Ertl Payhauler dumptruck from his store for $5!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I check Big Lots each week cause I heard from several sources they had gotten some kits in. The Stores in the Chicago area DO NOT have kits and I was in two different ones looking again yesterday! I have now been checking every weekend for 5 weeks!

The Zeppelin kit is neat and retail was like 80 bucks or more.
I have one that I traded a buddy a 1/24 BF-109 for. Of course it still sits unbuilt.

Max Bryant


----------

